# wrt-120n cannot connect wireless



## siberianmizz (Aug 27, 2011)

internet is very fast when connected ethernet to router but will not connect wirelessly. it was working for a couple weeks where i would have to be within 15 ft of router and it would connect. now i cant connect not even within 1 ft. these are my settings in the 192.168.1.1
sometimes it will say connected, "but no internet access"... i play with the settings over and over its so frustrating

locap ip is as stated
subnet mask 255.255.255.0
mac address clone disabled
beacon rate 50
internet connect : automatic config dhcp
client lease time L 1440 minutes
static dns and wins are all 0's

wireless settings (wont connect through WPS)
mode : mixed
width : 20mhz only
channel 11- 2.462 ghz
ssid broadcast enabled
wpa1 personal security
tkip or aes encryption
3600s key renewal
wireless mac filter disabled
spi firewall enabled

Firmware Version:*v1.0.01 build 001 May 11 2009 19:37:27*Boot Code Version:*v0.03*Firmware Verification:*482c67bf4690d619abb89e5a1fdd7381*Current Time:*Fri, 26 Aug 2011 10:50:44 PM*Internet MAC Address:*00:13:20:2E:B4:5F *Host Name:*bentley*Domain Name:*bentley*​*Internet Connection*​Connection Type:*Automatic Configuration - DHCP *Internet IP Address:*24.118.57.20*Subnet Mask:*255.255.252.0*Default Gateway:*24.118.56.1*DNS 1:*68.87.77.134*DNS 2:*68.87.72.134*DNS 3:*0.0.0.0*MTU *1500 *DHCP Lease Time *96 Hour*​


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

and welcome to the Forum

Let's take a peek at your network . . 

First:

Power Cycle everything . . Turn off the Modem, router and all pc's . . turn on the Modem and wait a few minutes for the lights to stabilize . . then turn on the router, then one pc at a time. See if you connect to the internet.

Then:

Remove all the stored wireless network profiles and search for the network again.

How to Remove Stored Wireless Network Profiles for XP, Vista, and Windows 7

Then: check your browser's settings, remove any proxy settings if foundhere's how.

Then:

with the pc connected to the router, Click on *Start* . . *Run* . . type *CMD* 

At the > prompt type type the following command: *IPCONFIG /ALL*


Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is NOT a space after the / in the following command.

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*. Come back here and Paste the results in a message.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.

then please Download and run this Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector, click the *Networks* link on the upper left and paste a screen shot of that screen here. Note that this application requires NET Framework to run. If you get an error about a missing function, download and install NET Framework.


To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here.


----------



## siberianmizz (Aug 27, 2011)

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
C:\Users\jt>ipconfig /all
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : jt-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : bentley
Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : bentley
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8191SE Wireless LAN 802.11n PC
I-E NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : B4-82-FE-18-13-3D
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::40b8:1ff:1c74:4df%12(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.102(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, August 27, 2011 10:39:05 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, August 28, 2011 10:39:05 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 313819902
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-15-6B-19-F4-00-26-6C-43-A1-E2
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.87.77.134
68.87.72.134
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : bentley
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-26-6C-43-A1-E2
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter isatap.bentley:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : bentley
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:308f:3358:b4b6:876c(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::308f:3358:b4b6:876c%13(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled
C:\Users\jt>^A^Z
C:\Users\jt>^A


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

You are connected to the router via the wireless adaptor, and have an IP address. . . 

Please post the Xirrus report and try this 

Type the following commands on separate lines, following each one with the *Enter* key:

PING 74.125.45.100

PING yahoo.com


Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.


----------



## siberianmizz (Aug 27, 2011)

wireless working a little now but super slow.

heres what xirrus says

bentley, wpa/psk, aes-ccm, -72 rssi, channel 11, 2462 mhz, cisco92:5f:e6 access point

it shows a couple other networks but the one i want is at the top of the list. on the times when it wont connect it mentions trouble communicating with DNS server.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi in xirrus click on show networks so we can see all wireless networks in your vicinity.

Try changing dns settings in the router to googles public dns servers either 8.8.8.8 or 8.8.4.4


----------



## siberianmizz (Aug 27, 2011)

whats weird is i can connect via the program 'network magic' but i cant connect if i try to connect via the built in windows7 wireless network manager, it just says cant connect. with network magic i connect and get about50% signal.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Try changeing to channel 8 or 4


----------



## siberianmizz (Aug 27, 2011)

guys its still acting up. if i reset the router and modem then restart the computer i can connect. but if i turn my computer off, i cant connect again until i reset the router/modem again.. why does this happen


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Did you change the channel to 8 or 4 as rich suggested?

Did you change the DNS servers to what i suggested in post 6?

Any other computers in the house that connect wirelessly to the internet with no problems?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi siberianmizz - Your last post was Sept. 10, please give us an update of your issue.


----------

